# breeder



## StaciT (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks to all who responded to our post from yesterday ... you have all been a great help. As many of you recommmended, we spoke w/ Josey today and she was wonderful!

If it is not too much trouble, we would love to see photos of your Maltese purchased from Josey (Josymir). You can post them or send them to via message. I would like to get a sense of what her Maltese look like when fully grown.

thanks again for all of your help. truly appreciate it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Josymir is on my very short list of breeders I would get a puppy from. I fell in love with Garrettsmom's Winnie! 

Isn't Winnie darling?


[attachment=39792:Winniebl...low007_1.jpg]


[attachment=39793:cr.jpg]


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 7 2008, 08:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617053


> Josymir is on my very short list of breeders I would get a puppy from. I fell in love with Garrettsmom's Winnie!
> 
> Isn't Winnie darling?
> 
> ...


Winne is ADORABLE! :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh my, Winnie is ADORABLE!!!

I spoke to Josy before I bought Mia and I also thought she was incredibly sweet, knowledgeable and just over all a caring, honest person. She has really adorable healthy puppies!! She also taught me about how to differentiate between reputable breeders and those who are BYBs. Please be careful of BYBs. *Integrity and honesty* are really important qualities I look for in a breeder, b/c the way they treat you as a buyer would translate to how they are w/ their dogs. *Josy has both qualities.* Good luck to you!


*Anyone would be lucky to get Josy's puppies!!*!


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Josy is a very nice, sweet person. She was a very close second choice. I went with Tajon only because the picture of Parker just melted my heart, and he had the personality I was looking for. I still have the puppy photo Josy sent me of the baby girl she had available. She was adorable! If I had the money, I would've gotten both dogs.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 8 2008, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617053


> Josymir is on my very short list of breeders I would get a puppy from. I fell in love with Garrettsmom's Winnie!
> 
> Isn't Winnie darling?
> 
> ...



Aww I have always had a soft spot for little Winnie too. :wub: :wub:


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (StaciT @ Aug 7 2008, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617010


> Thanks to all who responded to our post from yesterday ... you have all been a great help. As many of you recommmended, we spoke w/ Josey today and she was wonderful!
> 
> If it is not too much trouble, we would love to see photos of your Maltese purchased from Josey (Josymir). You can post them or send them to via message. I would like to get a sense of what her Maltese look like when fully grown.
> 
> thanks again for all of your help. truly appreciate it.[/B]


I was wondering if you had gotten your puppy. I see there is one on her site but I am not sure if that is the one you are getting.

Let us know! :wub:


----------

